# GAME 3: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 4-29-05 7:30p.m.



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center>









*<center>(50-32) (Away: 20-21)*
*<center> vs.*
<center>








*<center>(52-30) (Home: 26-15)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*






































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brad Miller





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


<center>*Key Reserves*






























Bobby Jackson/Darius Songaila/ Maurice Evans/Brian Skinner 































Vladimir Radmanovic/Antonio Daniels/ Danny Fortson Nick Collison


*Seattle SuperSonics Lead Series Over Sacramento Kings** 2-0

<center>Previous Games*
*<center>Kings 78 Sonics 108*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 101 Sonics 106*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 107 Sonics 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center>Kings 122 Sonics 101*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>*Playoff Results*
<center>* Kings 82 - Seattle 87*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>* Kings 93 - Seattle 105*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 


*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*Stats vs. Sonics*
*<center>PPG: 16.2
<center>RPG: 4
<center>APG: 6
*


*<center>Luke Ridnour*
<center>









*Stats vs. Kings*
*<center>PPG: 13.2
<center>RPG: 2.7
<center>APG: 5.5
*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics notes: Evans prepared for Arco to be rocking 



> SEATTLE - Arco Arena, Reggie Evans says, will be "crunk" come Friday night.
> 
> Just one of the Seattle SuperSonics forward's additions to the English language and prediction for Game 3 between the Kings and the Sonics.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: 'Ain't nothing to talk about;' still, Jackson speaks 



> Even to the four newest Kings - Cuttino Mobley, Brian Skinner, Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson - it's apparent that sixth man Bobby Jackson is going to speak his mind.
> 
> Whether it's saying the starters need to bring more intensity when they meet the Seattle SuperSonics on Friday night or criticizing his poor Game 1 play, Jackson has shown he's one of this reconstructed team's leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings haven't played all 48 minutes 



> But Rick Adelman says the SuperSonics 'are playing like they're really hungry.'
> 
> Now is when we find out what we have in these here Kings.
> 
> ...











Sonics center Jerome James used his long reach to try for a Game 2 rebound between the Kings' Bobby Jackson, left, and Brad Miller on Tuesday night. James has 24 rebounds in two games; Kenny Thomas leads the Kings with 17.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark Kreidler: Attention, starters: Play like it matters 



> There was a great moment of clarity for the Kings late Tuesday night in Seattle, the kind of clarity that often occurs after one has had his eyeballs taken out of their sockets, slapped into a golf-ball washer for a few minutes and returned to him for safekeeping.
> 
> Asked why he left his increasingly exhausted reserves in the game down the stretch rather than going back to his starting crew for a final push, coach Rick Adelman got that look on his face that signals something in between dyspepsia and full-blown organ failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Contract talks are old news for Sonics star 



> Ray Allen will be a free agent soon, but at 29, he may not get the deal he desires.
> 
> SEATTLE - Ray Allen walked off the practice floor Wednesday, assumed his spot away from the court and waited as a mini-mob of media gathered.
> 
> ...











Seattle's Ray Allen is averaging 27 points during the first-round series against the Kings. 








Ray Allen is one of nine players on the Sonics who could be a free agent at the conclusion of the season. The guard and the team reportedly are far apart on contract talks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This one is a *MUST* win for us. :yes:

:gopray:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Another great game thread, KinG. Feel free to make a copy in the Sonics forum as well. The check is in the mail.

Yeah, I expect that Arco is indeed going to be *crunk*. I was curious and did a Googled the word "*crunk*" and found this at Urbandictionary.com:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk

I think that Reggie was intending either definitions 9 or 15. I did not check out all 144 definitions. Here is part of definition 9:

crunk adj 1. extremely fun. ("That party was so crunk that I didn't want to end it .") 2. excited, hyper; eager to go out and do something.

1. Lets get this thang crunk.
1. Lil jon makes "Crunk" music.
2.Let's get this party CRUNKKK!!!

And here is definition 15, which hits it right on:

Crunk is a word to describe unbridled energy and excitement. It is the southern US's answer to "off the hook". Off-the-hook can be applied to non-energetic situations relatively calm but enjoyable expierences but Crunk cannot. Crunk is an explosive, sweaty, pinnacle of emotion, performance or expierence.

Thank you Reggie, for expanding our vocabularies. Game three is gonna be crunk, perhaps even more than the first two games. Uhhhh, cowbells?

G-Force


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Kings really really need to WIN this one :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Another great game thread, KinG. Feel free to make a copy in the Sonics forum as well. The check is in the mail.
> 
> Yeah, I expect that Arco is indeed going to be *crunk*. I was curious and did a Googled the word "*crunk*" and found this at Urbandictionary.com:
> 
> ...


Some nice defenitions there G-Force. :greatjob:

I agree with both of them and I'm sure Evans meant both of them. 

Also just checked the mail and the check is there. :groucho:

The thread is ready to go in the Sonics Forum. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> Kings really really need to WIN this one :yes:


If we lose this one we might as well just not play the 4th game. It's over for us. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics expect Kings to be angry 



> Teach a lesson, or try to win a playoff game?
> 
> Sacramento coach Rick Adelman faced a difficult choice in the waning minutes of Tuesday night's Game 2 against the Sonics, and the first-round series may have been decided by his decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Come on Kings!!! Gotta win this one!! It's too early to start your fishing trip...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Prediction

Kings 109*
Sonics 98

*Peja 29pts 9reb 3stl
Bibby 26pts 4reb 11asts
Brad 18pts 8reb 5asts
K9 14pts 11reb*

*25000 on Kings.*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Game Prediction

Kings 116
Sonics 108

Peja 27pts 7reb 3asts
Bibby 21pts 5reb 10asts
Brad 17pts 10reb 5asts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> *Game Prediction
> 
> Kings 109*
> Sonics 98
> ...


You're crazy. 

:laugh:


My predictions:

*Kings 112*
Sonics 104

*Peja 22pts
Bibby 34pts*

Allen 20pts
Ridnour 15pts


And also I will bet a Thousand bucks on them.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You're crazy.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


I feel good about this game, I was thinking of going on all in but ill save it for the last game. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> I feel good about this game, I was thinking of going on all in but ill save it for the last game. :biggrin:


Lets hope you win the money. :yes:

And we win the game. :yes: :yes:

GO KINGS!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ok, I lied. I bet 2500. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics notes: Mobley continues to spar with James 



> This NBA playoff series might not be going back and forth, but the trash talk is.
> 
> First it was Kings guard Cuttino Mobley, responding to a rare outburst by Seattle center Jerome James (17 points, 15 rebounds) in the SuperSonics' Game 1 victory by saying, "Uh, if he plays like that again, so be it. I seriously doubt it. Nothing against him. You're not Shaq."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Three keys to the game 



> *The Kings win if...*
> 
> * Peja Stojakovic finds his shooting touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Lift from the fans is part of the plan 



> There was a lot of roof talk at Kings practice Thursday, and it had nothing to do with any ambitious plans for a new arena (another dream, another day).
> 
> Kings players and their coach, Rick Adelman, were explaining that some good home cookin' - the raise-the-roof kind - would go a long way tonight in Game 3 of their NBA playoff series against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Adelman denies trash talk 



> The coach says Jerome James and the Kings parted on good terms.
> 
> It's a great story if you believe everything you read in the papers and hear on cable TV.
> 
> ...











Kings coach Rick Adelman disputes reports that he suggested Jerome James, above, seek employment outside of basketball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Peja needs to become shooting, not falling, star 



> Better defense. Better energy. Better shot selection. Better chemistry. Better matchups. Better ball movement. Better body movement.
> 
> Anything else missing?
> 
> ...











Forward Peja Stojakovic, above, needs to step up to a leadership role, alongside guard Mike Bibby. 









From left, Kings players Greg Ostertag, Brad Miller, Peja Stojakovic and Mike Bibby have a hard time watching the Game 2 loss Tuesday night in Seattle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Don't just stand there! 



> Kings need someone - anyone - to step forward
> 
> It's the Seattle SuperSonics against the unknown quantity also called the Kings tonight at Arco Arena.
> 
> ...











* It seemed as if the Kings were looking everywhere in Seattle for a leader, and all they found was a two-game playoff deficit. The team knows two wins at Arco are musts.* 


Also at the end of the article you can listen to AUDIO from Rick Adelman, Cuttino "Cat" Mobley and Brad "B52" Miller.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Seattle at Sacramento 10:30 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- After a rough finish to the regular season, the Seattle SuperSonics have found their second wind in the playoffs.
> 
> Seattle looks to take a commanding 3-0 lead in their Western Conference first round series against the Sacramento Kings on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics greedy for big series lead 



> They had won 15 of their first 18 games, but still there was a fair amount of skepticism regarding their legitimacy as one of the NBA's elite teams.
> 
> And so the Sonics were labeled a fluke, a farce and an aberration.
> 
> ...











Ray Allen helped the Sonics compile a 26-15 record on the road in the regular season, third-best in the NBA.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game 3 adjustments, preview 



> The Kings made adjustments after the series opener, but the Sonics always appeared two steps ahead of them. Here's a quick scouting report on some of the moves and countermoves that are likely to be made in Game 3 tonight.


Click on the link to read more. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ridnour holds these games in his hands 



> In a classic case of role reversal, Sonics point guard Luke Ridnour was alone in the corner asking for the ball as Ray Allen dribbled, looking for an open teammate.
> 
> With the shot clock quickly ticking, Allen found Ridnour, who flicked his wrists perfectly, swishing the first three-pointer of his playoff career. And as Key Arena roared, Ridnour, in very unlike-Luke fashion, screamed like a fan, leaped into the air and threw a clenched fist into the bedlam.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This is going to be one helluva game. :yes:

Too bad I will only catch the end of it. Maybe 5 minutes. :whoknows:


But I'll be able to watch the game on Sunday. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bet on the Kings or the Sonics 

So far:

35748 on the Kings.
1848 on the Sonics.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

This game is gonna be shown live in one of Lithuanian TVs. First playoff game this year I have chance to see. It better would be good because it starts 5.30 AM our time. And also I should get go sleeping right now if Im gonna try to wake up so early.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

im so mad that i wont be able to watch the game cuz i hafta go to work :curse: im sure this is gonna be an amazing game and im gonna take the kings to win 112-107

GO KINGS!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Game 3 adjustments, preview


Did they realistically just suggest we try Songaila on Allen? That blunder excluded, I still find this article to be a misinformed.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Too bad I will only catch the end of it. Maybe 5 minutes. :whoknows:


Why is that? Work??


I have to make a Prediction before this game so here I am. :banana: 


I know Kings fans will be bringing their A game at ARCO. I hope the players will too because they'll need to in order to win the next 2 games!!!

:king: GO KINGS!!! I STILL BELIEVE!!!! :king:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

You know what I forgot to do...make my prediction!!! :laugh: :dead:


Kings 113
Sonics 100

I bet 2000 on the Kings.

GO KINGS!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Bad night for me I lost 3000 on the pistons wish I bet on the Kings.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

End of first qtr...Kings 31-19

Great D from Kings so far...ARCO IS ROCKING!!! :woot:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great 1st Q.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

God Can we put Tag on James ?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol Brad good job taking the shots !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh no Ray Allen


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Go Kings good game guys.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Kings were having 21 pts lead, but then Adelman took out Bobby Jackson and Songaila and Kings offense became static... Songaila might have scored only 2 points, but he was always asking for ball and had man on him, while Kenny Thomas just disappears in offense if hes without the ball. Allen got hot in the other end...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I also thought Brad leaving in 2nd QTR hurted the Kings too.

But other than that, good first half by the Kings. If the Kings play like this in the 2nd half or the whole series, we can win!  Need to keep the effort up, have ball movements and stop quick shooting. 

GOO KINGS!!!! LET"S WIN THIS!!! :woot:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

We are leading , but i want to see more effort from Peja , he needs to run around to get open or something standing there wont help him score.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great win, but we still need to win sunday to even up the series.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Thomas played well, but Zalgirinis is right, he's no good without the ball. Peja is always hot when the Kings can't buy a basket as a team (game 1) and cold when we win, I find it baffling. Adleman really needs to play Ostertag if only to stop Miller from picking up fouls. When Miller leaves the game, our offense goes :dead:. 

If we can continue to do an great job on Lewis, and Bibby can cancel out Allen, we can get scroing in other places, and the Sonics really can't get enough from the rest. 

Thank god Mobley's shot was falling, because if it wasn't, he still would have taken all those shots, but he only tries on D when he scroes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great game. :yes:

Too bad I didn't get to see it. 


We win game 4 on Sunday and we have a great chance to win the series. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The crowd was awsome tonight. That was great when they started screaming at Miller to shoot, then he finally pulled the trigger and made it.

Great win, now it is a series:rock:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see Bibby step up and play good basketball. I think they will win Game 2 as well and from there, it's anyone's game. This is probably the series that will go 7 games. Mobley has to do a better job on Ray Allen. His defense has been non-existent on him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Adleman really needs to play Ostertag if only to stop Miller from picking up fouls. When Miller leaves the game, our offense goes :dead:.


It is so puzzling. Why won't Adleman put him into the game? Skinner, Williamson, etc. just can't do the job vs. JJ.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Ostertag is too slow for James, Jerome will just run past him and throw it down on his @$$. Refs gave the game to the kings, not to mention them having a career game. Interesting it takes all the things going the Kings way in order to win a single game. Don't expect this series to go longer than 5, 6 games at most.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I know that Peja didnt have a great offensive game but on the defensive side I thought he did more then average job on Lewis and Radman.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

NR 1 said:


> Game Prediction
> 
> Kings 116
> Sonics 108
> ...


Congrats you won the predict the score challange.
Ill get 2500 donated to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

pr0wler said:


> Ostertag is too slow for James, Jerome will just run past him and throw it down on his @$$. Refs gave the game to the kings, not to mention them having a career game. Interesting it takes all the things going the Kings way in order to win a single game. Don't expect this series to go longer than 5, 6 games at most.


Thats laughable, Kings having career game what about Jerome James LMAO. Without Jerome giving you guys 20 and 10 I dont think this series would be 2-1 right now. And I really dont see how Kings had a career night today, they played a great game but this is how I expected them to play the whole time. 14 asts only as a team they usally double that in a good game. I think the game factor was Peja D on Lewis and Radman while Bibby and Ray canceld each other out, King just had more support.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Photos:*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby Gives Kings Royal Boost in Game 3 











> "We're in the playoffs now," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "We had to play this game like it was our last. And we have to do the same on Sunday."
> 
> The sixth-seeded Kings rebounded from a pair of disheartening losses in Seattle in which they displayed none of their firepower. The primary culprit was Bibby, their floor leader who made just 8-of-30 shots, including 0-of-7 3-pointers.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Ostertag is too slow for James, Jerome will just run past him and throw it down on his @$$. Refs gave the game to the kings, not to mention them having a career game. Interesting it takes all the things going the Kings way in order to win a single game. Don't expect this series to go longer than 5, 6 games at most.


 :rotf: speaking of people who didnt watch game 1 or 3...

On a side note inspired by complaining about the calls, is it just me, or are the Sonics a team that was built specifically to take advantage of awful calls? They have stars on the perimeter that get touch fouls, and then thugs on the inside that get away with murder because they are supposedly "bangers." I guess this is why they play so much better that they look on paper.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

So Bibby barreling down the lane, jumping into Jerome James who is just standing there...foul gets called on James, and suddenly the Sonics are the 'thugs'? Danny Fortson gets a technical foul for nothing, and now you're saying the Sonics are taking advantage of the refs?

And your point that the Kings played well even though they only got 14 assists is exactly my point. Bibby threw up a bunch of shots and they practically ALL went down...that's not even team play. 

And again how is Jerome James scoring 22 points a career game? he's averaging almost 20 points a game in the playoffs, a 22-point game is good for him no doubt (good for almost anyone) but he has been doing close to that all playoffs. Can't stop The Diesel.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Great pic of Cuttino there stealing the ball away from Ray! :laugh: I thought Cuttino played good D on Ray...yet Ray was just to darn hot and still made his shots!  I read an article that during Sonics' practice at ARCO, the lights went out at the arena and Ray was practicing and made his shots in the dark!! Probably why he was so hot in game 3.

It was just so funny seeing Brad standing there finding someone to pass the ball too. Just shoot the darn ball, Brad!!! :laugh: That's like you're bread and butter, boy. Thankfully, he started shooting them. I'm glad to hear the fans are part of the reason why he decided to shoot too. 

Pedja didn't have a great shooting game but I thought that had to do with Sonics D. It seem like their game plan was to double Pedja every time he touch the ball. But I thought Pedja did great D on Rashard. He also got some key rebounds in the last few mins. Keep it up, Pedja!! 

The ARCO crowd was great!!! :clap: I knew the fans were going to show up!!

Need this same effort and energy from both the fans and the players on Sunday! 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good game :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

pr0wler said:


> So Bibby barreling down the lane, jumping into Jerome James who is just standing there...foul gets called on James, and suddenly the Sonics are the 'thugs'? Danny Fortson gets a technical foul for nothing, and now you're saying the Sonics are taking advantage of the refs?
> 
> And your point that the Kings played well even though they only got 14 assists is exactly my point. Bibby threw up a bunch of shots and they practically ALL went down...that's not even team play.
> 
> And again how is Jerome James scoring 22 points a career game? he's averaging almost 20 points a game in the playoffs, a 22-point game is good for him no doubt (good for almost anyone) but he has been doing close to that all playoffs. Can't stop The Diesel.


Maybe because 22 points is his career high.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Why is Danny Forston being brought up, he hasnt done **** this series.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> So Bibby barreling down the lane, jumping into Jerome James who is just standing there...foul gets called on James, and suddenly the Sonics are the 'thugs'? Danny Fortson gets a technical foul for nothing, and now you're saying the Sonics are taking advantage of the refs?
> 
> And your point that the Kings played well even though they only got 14 assists is exactly my point. Bibby threw up a bunch of shots and they practically ALL went down...that's not even team play.
> 
> And again how is Jerome James scoring 22 points a career game? he's averaging almost 20 points a game in the playoffs, a 22-point game is good for him no doubt (good for almost anyone) but he has been doing close to that all playoffs. Can't stop The Diesel.


It's becoming glaringly obvious that you have no idea what your talking about. Have you even watched a basketball game this season? Every good offensive player in the league knows how to initiate contact. Mobley got a pointless T, too. The Kings only had 14 assists because the Sonics weren't even able to stop their 1st offensive option, they didn't need to pass to get an open look. 

Like Pejavlade said, 22 points is a carrer game for James because 22 points is literally his carrer high. 

Bibby shot 11/21. You call that "practically all" of his shots? 

Upon further investigation, your post contained 0.0 valid points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics notes: All-Star Allen can shoot in the dark 



> Ray Allen had shot the lights out before, but never like this.
> 
> Alone on the Arco Arena floor Friday afternoon, Allen drained one jumpshot after another before Game 3 of his Seattle SuperSonics' playoff against the Kings.
> 
> ...


That's cool man. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Arco Arena is Bibby's house 



> Eddie House said there was no room or reason to complain.
> 
> His team won.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This time, Thomas finds his way around 



> He scores 22 points and uses fast feet to get past the Sonics' Jerome James.
> 
> Kenny Thomas is no fool.
> 
> ...











Kings forward Kenny Thomas, left, was second on the team in scoring Friday night, behind Mike Bibby.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lewis hardly playing like an NBA All-Star 



> The Sonics forward scores just nine points, adding to his postseason struggles.
> 
> Success has a funny way of hiding all the ugly stuff.
> 
> ...











Seattle forward Rashard Lewis receives defensive attention from the Kings' Peja Stojakovic (16) and Mike Bibby on Friday night. Lewis, who averaged 20 points per game this season, has just 39 total points in the three games of this series.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Bibby takes charge for the Kings ... again 



> In these NBA playoffs, when it comes to these Kings, one thing is as predictable as the moon and the stars, and an offense that never sets.
> 
> Mike Bibby's presence.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark Kreidler: Kings try a return to old ways - and win 



> The Kings scored 38 points in the third quarter of a playoff game on Friday night, and thank goodness. They finally went old school.
> 
> You remember old school; the local group used to call that number all the time.
> 
> ...











Kings forward Corliss Williamson and Seattle's Danny Fortson battle under the basket in the Kings' victory.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

He's a real gym-dandy 



> Bibby goes back to work, lifts Kings
> 
> Kings guard Mike Bibby showed up early, literally and figuratively, for Friday night's Game 3 of the NBA Western Conference playoff series against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> ...











Mike Bibby was the driving force behind the Kings' victory over Rashard Lewis and the Seattle SuperSonics in Game 3 on Friday night.









Kings center Brad Miller is helped off the floor during the second quarter of Game 3.









The Kings' Bobby Jackson drives against Seattle's Nick Collison in the first quarter. Jackson scored nine points in 18 minutes.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have not touched a PC for over 48 hours until my current cath-up session. It has been a very busy couple of days - today I moved 20 miles to my new home in West Seattle. In six weeks, Julia and I are getting married and then we will move him in to our new home with me. I'll be so glad when all this wedding peperation stuff is done...

So, I'm stopping in to say, congrats, the Kings got off to a fast start and the Sonics sputtered and could not get it going early. That deficit was just too hard to overcome in Arco. You beat us pretty good, and game 4 oughta be pretty darn good. I am just hoping that Rashard Lewis shows up and does something.

I'm tired. Good night.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> I have not touched a PC for over 48 hours until my current cath-up session. It has been a very busy couple of days - today I moved 20 miles to my new home in West Seattle. In six weeks, Julia and I are getting married and then we will move him in to our new home with me. I'll be so glad when all this wedding peperation stuff is done...
> 
> So, I'm stopping in to say, congrats, the Kings got off to a fast start and the Sonics sputtered and could not get it going early. That deficit was just too hard to overcome in Arco. You beat us pretty good, and game 4 oughta be pretty darn good. I am just hoping that Rashard Lewis shows up and does something.
> 
> ...


Yeah man thanks and I too believe that game 4 will be great. :yes:


----------

